
Blaise Aguera y Arcas demos augmented-reality maps[TED Video] - vladocar
http://www.ted.com/talks/blaise_aguera.html
======
dryicerx
This is quite amazing... the mixing of maps, street view, augmented reality,
geotagged imagery, in such a fluid interface is impressive. Hopefully this
technology will spread all around (instead of focusing on a small area just
being a proof-of-concept).

I think the next step is seamlessly integrating this with mobile devices, so
simply panning the mobile device would overlay other images, street view,
videos and other goodness in real time. (kind of like google goggles, except
in real time with much more fluid integration)

------
TrevorBurnham
Absolutely stunning. This is probably the most impressive TED talk I've seen.

On the other hand, we also see some annoying telepresence issues even in this
pre-planned demo run. (The speaker is embarrassed about not being able to get
the camera to point where he wants it to go.) That makes me wonder whether it
will ever be possible to make this technology smooth and frustration-free.

~~~
yannis
Certainly one of the most impressive TED talks and one of the very few that
the speaker got a standing ovation at the end.

------
elblanco
Microsoft _can_ innovate, and dare I say better than Google?

Most of these things were brought on-line later than their Google equivalents.

I hope that this kind of innovative process keeps bleeding throughout
Microsoft.

 _what's really interesting is seeing Blaise at a major product Architect
level rather than being stuck in R &D_

